# Probleme mit der Fanes V3



## rfr03 (7. November 2013)

Das ist kein thread um die fanes schlecht zu machen! Hier geht es nur darum welche "problemchen" ihr mit eurer fanes v3 (2013) hattet!! (&wie ihr diese behoben habt)


PROBLEME BEI MIR: 
Schaltperformance: Schaltung lief nur sehr schlecht, Lösung: neuer außen+innenzug
Steuersatz: neuen anderen Steuersatz (nach dem 2. acros hatte ich die Nase voll, dieser Plastikring ist doch Müll!)

-SONST BIN ICH VOLLKOMMEN ZUFRIEDEN, MEIN BESTES RAD BISHER!!-


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. November 2013)

Das Horstlink. Immer wenn das Rad Geräusche gemacht hat, war es das verdammte Horstlink. Die Aluschrauben, die zu Beginn verbaut wurden, sind meiner Meinung absolut unzureichend. Wenn man das Horstlink sinnvoll vorspannen will läuft man ständig Gefahr, gleich die Schraube abzureißen. 

Die neue Bolzen inkl. Titanschrauben sind definitv eine sinnvolle Verbesserung, wenn man nicht den Gewindestangen-Mod durchführen möchte. Auch ist es meines Erachtens von Vorteil, die Gleitlager von Zeit zu Zeit zu säubern und etwas zu fetten. Meine knarzen erbärmlich, wenn sie gänzlich trocken laufen. Sorgfältiges Einkleben ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen - auch bei allen anderen Schrauben am Hinterbau.

Mit den Kettenstreben dürfte es ja anscheinend keine Probleme mehr geben, zumindest hat man hier schon längere Zeit nichts mehr gelesen.

Ansonsten keinerlei Rahmen spezifische Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ropo123 (9. November 2013)

Kann mich KungFuChicken anschließen, Horstlinkprobleme durch andere Schrauben (bei mir wurden die Aluteile durch Edelstahlschrauben ersetzt) gelöst und seit dem herrscht Ruhe. Voraussetzung ist ein erhöhtes Anzugmoment der Horstlinkschraube, mit ungefähr 12 Nm und Nutzung mittlerer Schraubensicherung.
Ansonsten keine Probleme die auf den Alutech Rahmen zu führen sind.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. November 2013)

12Nm am Horstlink? Ich habe gerade erst die Titanschrauben verbaut. Etwas über Handfest (sicher nicht mehr als 6Nm) ohne Sicherungslack und dann durch die Innen liegende Konterung von der anderen Seite mit vielleicht nochmal 6Nm gekontert auch ohne Sicherungslack.


----------



## Ropo123 (9. November 2013)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass mit weniger als 12 Nm sich oftmals noch die Schraube bzw. der ganze Lagerbolzen in der Sitzstrebe dreht und genau das soll nicht sein und führt zum Knarzen.
Klar, dass die Alu Schraube das nicht hält (geht bei etwa 10 bis 11 Nm über die Wupper). Die Edelstahlschraube hat damit natürlich überhaupt kein Problem. Wie das bei der Titanschraube ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## sportritter80 (9. November 2013)

Gerade die neuen Titanschrauben für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme reingeschraubt. Hats mir direkt eine gesprengt. Macht mir jetzt schon etwas Sorgen, wenn ich dan an die Titan-Horstlinkschrauben denke, wobei die einen stabilen Eindruck vermitteln.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. November 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Hats mir direkt eine gesprengt.


Beachtet?
Und wenn ja, mit wie viel Nm hast du das angeknallt das die Titanschrauben aufgeben.


----------



## KungFuChicken (9. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 12Nm am Horstlink? Ich habe gerade erst die Titanschrauben verbaut. Etwas über Handfest (sicher nicht mehr als 6Nm) ohne Sicherungslack und dann durch die Innen liegende Konterung von der anderen Seite mit vielleicht nochmal 6Nm gekontert auch ohne Sicherungslack.



Ich bin gespannt, ob das dauerhaft hält. Die Bolzen, die ich mit den Titanschrauben erhalten habe, verfügen übrigens nicht mehr über eine Konterschraube.



			
				Ropo123 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, dass die Alu Schraube das nicht hält (geht bei etwa 10 bis 11 Nm über die Wupper). Die Edelstahlschraube hat damit natürlich überhaupt kein Problem. Wie das bei der Titanschraube ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen.



Ich habe die Titanschraube jetzt mal mit 8.5 Nm nachgezogen, "handfest" hat bei mir nicht gereicht. Sollte das nicht reichen, werde ich schon sehen, wann sie über den Jordan geht. Macht aber einen recht robusten Eindruck. Auf jeden Fall ist sie stabiler, als mein T-Griff Torx 

Die Aluschraube, die ich mir letztes Jahr zerstört habe, hat ziemlich sicher keine 10-11 Nm überlebt.


----------



## sportritter80 (10. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Beachtet?
> Und wenn ja, mit wie viel Nm hast du das angeknallt das die Titanschrauben aufgeben.


Das sind nicht die Schrauben auf deinem Bild.
Sondern Kleine an der vorderen Dämpferhalterung:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Titanschrauben-vordere-Daempferaufnahme
Angezogen per Hand.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. November 2013)

Ups, sorry, verlesen. Kannte die noch nicht.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. November 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern ein Fanes 3 gebraucht gekauft, das Rad stammt aus dem April 2013, gibt es hier auch die Probleme mit der Sitzstrebe, muss ich diese nun überarbeiten lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronnsen (11. November 2013)

Die muss nicht überarbeitet werden -> draufsetzen und Spaß haben 

P.S. wenn das die schwarze Fanes aus dem Bikemarkt war, dann hast du da echt nen guten Deal gemacht


----------



## Dennis32 (11. November 2013)

Ich habe schon mit Alutech telefoniert, alles bestens.
War nur verunsichert weil ich etwas von dem Rückruf gelesen habe..  
Ja, es ist die aus dem Bikemarkt, aber handeln war nicht mehr.... Warum bloß? :-D
Bin jetzt schon begeistert, obwohl ich noch nicht damit im Berg war...


----------



## ollo (11. November 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Das sind nicht die Schrauben auf deinem Bild.
> Sondern Kleine an der vorderen Dämpferhalterung:
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Titanschrauben-vordere-Daempferaufnahme
> Angezogen per Hand.




wenn ich mal Fix per "Hand" anziehe sind das mal um die 15Nm ohne das mir dabei die Finger wehtun und auch nur mit dem kleinen Syntace Imbusschlüssel...... aus der Erfahrung heraus nur noch per Drehmomentschlüssel


----------



## fiizz (11. November 2013)

*reverb Sattelstütze (neu) drucklos*: von SportImport war innerhalb von 3 Tagen nach Meldung neue Stütze da - SUPER.

*Pinion, Kette locker*:  Feder war um eine halbe Stufe zu stark vorgespannt gewesen, sodass bei Ausnutzung des Federwegs, die Kettenspannfeder irreversibel verbogen und Material abgeschert wurde.
Behebung: Feder am Schraubstock in Original-Form (gerade) zurückgebogen, eine halbe Stufe weniger gespannt (=nicht nächstes Loch nehmen, sondern Schraube 180°drehen, so "halbes Loch" mehr/weniger Spannung!). Pinion hat kulanterweise neue Feder gesendet  - SUPER, aber bei handwerklichem Geschick nicht unbedingt erforderlich.

*Knarzen Ursache A) HorstLink*: Hinterbau meiner Fanes hatte auf einer Seite zu wenig Senkung für Alubolzen: Er blieb "erhaben" statt bündig. Behebung durch ungekürzten Alubolzen, damit die Titanschaube genug Gewindegänge greifen kann und nicht mehr locker wird.

*Knarzen Ursache B) Rillenkugellager Wippe*: Behebung sh. Service-Video von ALUTECH Fettpackung

*Sun Ringle Charger Expert Nabe*: Gewinde der Endkappe war locker (lt. Hayes: "mangels Schraubensicherung bei Montage"). Pinion schaltet vorne, somit merkte ich seitliches Spiel am Freilauf hinten erst spät: Da war Feingewinde und Nabe schon zerstört. 
Behebung: Nabe wird auf Kulanz repariert.

*Auf glattem Stein heftigst ausgerutscht (aua)!* 
Problembehebung: HD PaceStar (harte XC Mischung an Enduro - für wen macht das Sinn?) gegen griffig ausgetauscht. Ich hätt besser mein mangelndes Talent früher durch  "übertriebene Reifentechnik" kompensiert.

Solange Wunden verheilen und Mängel behoben werden is es gut.
Aktuell freue ich mich auf beides ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (13. November 2013)

Nur mal kurze Frage zum Sinn dieses Threads. Ich kann verstehen, wenn hier Probleme und vor allem Lösungen dazu geschildert werden, die unmittelbar etwas mit dem Rahmen der Fanes zu tun haben (z.B. Probleme mit Lagern, Streben). Wenn wir hier aber anfangen, uns über Bereifung und Anbauteile, wie Sattelstützen auszutauschen, kommen wir vom hundertsten ins tausendste. Zu allem gibt es zig Threads an anderer Stelle, meist TechTalk. Wollen wir uns daher auf die Regel einigen, hier nur "echte" Fanes-Problem zu behandeln? Das steigert sicher die Übersichtlichkeit und den Nutzen dieses Threads. Vielleicht kann der Thread sogar moderiert werden, so dass Blabla gelöscht wird und nur essentielle Dinge bleiben.


----------



## KungFuChicken (13. November 2013)

Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Hier sollten imho nur Probleme und Lösungen rein, die unmittelbar den Rahmen betreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportritter80 (13. November 2013)

Finde ich nicht. Denke man sollte auch die Erstausstattung der komplettbikes mit einbeziehen. Z.b. probleme mit naben der sun ringle Laufräder etc.


----------



## Duc851 (13. November 2013)

Die Erstausstattung ändert sich aber von Jahr zu Jahr und nicht wenige kaufen nur den Rahmen.


----------



## Feintuner (19. November 2013)

fiizz schrieb:


> *reverb Sattelstütze (neu) drucklos*: von SportImport war innerhalb von 3 Tagen nach Meldung neue Stütze da - SUPER.
> 
> *Pinion, Kette locker*:  Feder war um eine halbe Stufe zu stark vorgespannt gewesen, sodass bei Ausnutzung des Federwegs, die Kettenspannfeder irreversibel verbogen und Material abgeschert wurde.
> Behebung: Feder am Schraubstock in Original-Form (gerade) zurückgebogen, eine halbe Stufe weniger gespannt (=nicht nächstes Loch nehmen, sondern Schraube 180°drehen, so "halbes Loch" mehr/weniger Spannung!). Pinion hat kulanterweise neue Feder gesendet  - SUPER, aber bei handwerklichem Geschick nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
> ...





ABER genau so eine differenzierte Beschreibung MIT Behebung ist (zumindest) für mich sehr hilfreich, auch in Bezug auf mein Kaufverhalten.

deshalb also Danke an Dich Fizz !!! 

Hans


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
 ab sofort steht Euch Montags bis Freitags 10-12 Uhr unser lieber Werkstattleiter Rene bei technischen Fragen zur Verfügung! Rene steht in der Werkstatt und damit direkt vor dem jeweiligen Bike, somit kann er sehr bildlich und detailliert auf Fragen und Probleme eingehen.

 Er hilft Euch bei:
 - interne Tricks und Kniffe bei Aufbau und Wartung an Alutech Bikes
 - allgemeine, technische Fragen rund um Alutech Bikes
 - Tipps und Tricks bei verbauten Komponenten
 - Support bei Fehlersuch und- behebung

 Er ist *nicht *zuständig für:
 - Reklamationen 
 - Angebotsanfragen
 - Sponsoring
 - Verkauf
 - Aufkleber
 - das Telefon der Servicehotline an andere weiterreichen!

 Hier die Nummer, Rene ist nur zu den angegebenen Zeiten erreichbar!

technik-hotline: +49(0)4353-9980835 TelefonzeitenMontags-Freitags jeweils von 10.00-12.00Uhr

 Gruß, Basti


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2013)

Klasse Idee


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir gerade eine Horstlink Schraube abgerissen (beim lösen!) 

Es ist doch ausreichend wenn ich nur die schrauben aus Titan bestelle, oder gibt es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit der vorhandenen buchse des Horstlink?


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. Dezember 2013)

konterschraube vorher gelöst?


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, klar..


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Dezember 2013)

Wo finde ich denn eine Auflistung mit Drehmomenten?
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Hinterbau.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2013)

Was am Hinterbau? Horstlink = handfest (siehe Video-Anleitung), Wippe = 10 Nm. Aber es gibt auch noch die Steckachse, das Schaltwerk, Leitungsführungen, die Hauptlagerachse, deren Konterschraube.......;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (10. Dezember 2013)

Handfest, also 6 Nm.!?

Jetzt noch die Hauptlagerwelle...


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2013)

Hauptlager well gerade soweit anziehen, dass es kein Lagerspiel gibt. Das ist schnell erreicht. "Festgemacht" wird sie eigentlich mit der Konterschraube. Die wird auch nur handfest angezogen und mit Locktite gesichert. Wenn Hauptlagerwelle zu fest, dann knarzt und knackt es schnell.


----------



## Shimon (16. Dezember 2013)

Mir ist am Samsatg die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, an der Schweißnaht (Antriebs-Seite vorne).Das Rad ist jetzt etwas über ein Jahr alt, wurde viel bewegt aber keine extremen Sprünge oder so.


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Dezember 2013)

Anrufen! Schildern! Und auf Kulanz hoffen...


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenns eine der fehlerhaften Strebennähte von vor einem Jahr ist, braucht er nicht bloss zu hoffen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2013)

Ruf Bei Alutech an. Die schicken Dir eine neue Strebe. Ist ein blödes Problem mit der Kettenstrebe, aber Alutech verhält sich (auch) da sehr korrekt.


----------



## Shimon (17. Dezember 2013)

Shimon schrieb:


> Mir ist am Samsatg die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, an der Schweißnaht (Antriebs-Seite vorne).Das Rad ist jetzt etwas über ein Jahr alt, wurde viel bewegt aber keine extremen Sprünge oder so.




Hab gerade mit dem Jü. telefoniert und ich bekomme eine neue Strebe im Austausch .
Jetzt hoffe ich nur das die Post sich bewegt und schnell ist


----------



## hasardeur (3. Januar 2014)

So, gestern stand großer Service bei meiner Fanes an. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr (nach 6 Monaten!) bereits alle Lager getauscht und gegen höherwertige mit voller Fettpackung ersetzt hatte, hat es nun etwas länger gehalten. Allerdings sind die Hauptlager so stark eingelaufen, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Also kommen wieder alle Lager neu.


----------



## Rines (5. Januar 2014)

Habe auch eine neu kettenstrebe bekommen. Allerdings sieht diese ganz genauso aus wie meine alte die an der Naht gebrochen ist. Was ist denn daran jetzt genau besser oder was war an der alten fehlerhaft? 
Jürgen meinte nur das die besser ist und die jetzt halten wird. 
Trotzdem fährt ein bisschen kopfkino weiter mit -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Habe auch eine neu kettenstrebe bekommen. Allerdings sieht diese ganz genauso aus wie meine alte die an der Naht gebrochen ist. Was ist denn daran jetzt genau besser oder was war an der alten fehlerhaft?
> Jürgen meinte nur das die besser ist und die jetzt halten wird.
> Trotzdem fährt ein bisschen kopfkino weiter mit -.-



Moin,

da geht es auf der einen Seite um das Schweißverfahren (die fehlerhaften sind wohl in der Form falsch geschweißt worden, das vom "dicken Material zum dünnen geschweißt wurde, dadurch wird das dünne zu stark erhitzt und wohl geschädigt) und zum anderen sollten die zukünftigen Anbindungen des "Rohres" an die Frästeile (z.B. das Yoke) anders gestaltet werden......


----------



## Rines (5. Januar 2014)

Ist äußerlich etwas davon zu sehen? Habe nämlich keinen unterschied festsstellen können.


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Ist äußerlich etwas davon zu sehen? Habe nämlich keinen unterschied festsstellen können.



wie die Strebe geschweißt wurde wohl eher nicht (dazu müßtest du sie Auf sägen) und wenn der "verlauf" der Schweißnähte bzw. wie sind die zwei Teile zusammengefügt gleich sind dann wurde da noch nichts geändert, macht aber nichts, der "Hauptschuldige", nämlich der falsche Schweißvorgang führte zum Bruch und nicht die Anbindung (ob nun Gerade oder Schräg oder oder .....)


----------



## Rines (5. Januar 2014)

Ok, vielen dank Woher habt ihr denn die Info?


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2014)

Rines schrieb:


> Ok, vielen dank Woher habt ihr denn die Info?



na vom Jürgen


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Juni 2014)

Habe heute aufgrund von Knarzen mal mein Hauptlager frei gemacht,  und musste erschrocken feststellen das der Lagersitz horizontal um 0, 6 mm ausgeschlagen ist! 
Kein Wunder das es knarrt und knurrt... Vertikal ist der Sitz noch okay,  hat nur nen hundertstel Spiel.... 





Jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag?? :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (20. Juni 2014)

War bei mir auch so. Kommt denk ich durch den wärmeverzug vom schweißen. Einfach schön mit schrauben Sicherung rein kleben, dann knarzt da auch nichts mehr


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Juni 2014)

Die Lagerpassungen sollten doch wohl nach dem schweißen auf Maß gerieben werden oder nicht?  Hatte das Lager schon mit normaler Schraubensicherung eingeklebt,  ging nur 2 Monat ohne knarzen.
Habe auch Angst das ich das Lager nie wieder raus bekomme wenn ich es mit richtigem Lagerkleber einsetze...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2014)

Mittelfesten Lagerkleber. Das bekommst Du wieder raus. Sollte original auch so gemacht sein.


----------



## Ghost.1 (20. Juni 2014)

Bei mir war das Problem nicht der Kleber sondern der Lager Sitz. Der war an einer stelle so eng das ich ihn am Aussendung richtig mit nem grossen Hammer reinschlagen musste. Genauso das rausklopfen der alten Lager. Aber raus geht immer. Darfst nur net zimperlich sein mit dem Hammer die Lager rauszuschlagen


----------



## Quasarmin (23. Juni 2014)

Moin

wenn es mal knarzt erstmal etwas Fett auf die Sattelstütze, bevor alle Gelenkschrauben festgeknallt werden. Das Sattelrohr hat absichtlich etwas Übermaß und wenn die Stütze zu trocken ist dann knarzt das fürchterlich. Ich hatte mir eine Reverb nachgerüstet, war dann erstmal nichts mit knarzen, nach einer Woche fing es dann plötzlich an und wurde immer heftiger. Jü hörte sich das auf einer Tour mal an und meinte ich sollte man die Sattelstütze checken. Ich: "Nö daran liegt das nicht das ist deine Titanschraube an der Dämpferaufnahme." Hab die Schraube dann immer weiter nachgezogen und bevor ich ich sie wohl bald abgerissen hätte, hab ich doch einen beherzten Schlag Fett auf das Reverb-Rohr gepackt, Stütze ein und Ruhe war. Ich fahre das Bike gemässigt, keine hohen Sprünge, aber seit Anfang dieses Jahres fast täglich. Soweit gibt es keine anderen Fanes-spezifischen Probleme die ich zu beklagen hätte. Ein späteres Knarzen stellte sich als loses Ritzelpaket heraus.

Gruß
Quasarmin


----------



## KtuluOne62 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Fanes Fans,

ich habe da ein Problem mit meiner Hinterradbremse. Die Einbausituation ist extrem eng, wie das folgende Bild zeigt. Musste sogar die Unterlegscheiben abfeilen.




Anfang des Jahres habe ich das mit viel Aufwand ohne Schleifen eingestellt. Dafür habe ich sogar das Langloch an am Sattel vergößert, damit der Sattel weiter vom Rad wegkommt.



Aber eigentlich kann das doch nicht normal sein. Jetzt habe ich eine neue Bremsscheibe (gleiche wie die Alte) und Bremsbeläge eingebaut und habe wieder die gleichen Probleme.
Der Sattel kommt nicht weit genug nach rechts (vom Rad weg) und so liegt der linke Bremsbelag schon an der Scheibe.



Ich bekomme also den Sattel nicht mittig über die Scheibe. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2014)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich die Bremse nie so bearbeitet hätte. Für meine Begriffe ist das nur noch Schrott. Stattdessen hätte ich Alutech mit dem Problem konfrontiert. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die eine Lösung wissen.


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Juli 2014)

War bei mir auch,  habe die Langlöcher im Bremssattel etwas aufgefräst / länger gemacht.  Seit dem ist's super


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2014)

Wie lang willst Du die Löcher denn noch auffräsen? Schau Dir doch mal die Bilder an! Mit so einer Bremse würde ich nichtmal zum Brötchen holen fahren.

Unabhängig davon feilt und fräst man an Bremsen nicht rum. Wenn das ein Mechaniker an meinem Bike machen würde, hätte er eine Anzeige am Hals. Das ist mein Ernst.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2014)

Das sind ja 3,5mm...

135er Nabe in 142er Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juli 2014)

Der Gedanke mit fehlenden Inlays und 135er Nabe kam mir auch...


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Juli 2014)

Sorry,  ich hatte nicht richtig gelesen,  die Langlöcher sind ja schon erweitert worden,  mehr würde ich daran auch nicht machen!


----------



## KtuluOne62 (5. Juli 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch,  habe die Langlöcher im Bremssattel etwas aufgefräst / länger gemacht.  Seit dem ist's super



Echt, auch so eng, wie auf dem ersten Bild?
Das Langloch kann ich nicht mehr vergrößern, sonst ist es kein Loch mehr, sondern eine Öffnung ;-(


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2014)

Ja, fehlende. Inlays könnte durchaus sein. Das macht 3,5mm pro Seite. Auf die einfachsten Ursachen kommt man oft nicht.

Die Kommentare bezüglich verzogenem Rahmen in Deiner Fotosammlung halte ich für falsch, da die Bremsaufnahme in sich eine Einheit mit der Radaufnahme bildet, aber nur am Rahmen angeschraubt ist.

Wenn Du die Ursache gefunden hast, tausche bloß die Bremse aus.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. Juli 2014)

Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee die Bremse so zu bearbeiten? 

War das ein Komplettbike oder Rahmenkit? 

Wieso hast du nicht mal vorher gefragt wieso das Problem überhaupt besteht. Hier im Forum oder in der Alutech Technikhotline Tel.: +49 (0)4353-9980835 oder einfach per Mail. 

Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein ....


----------



## KtuluOne62 (6. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, fehlende. Inlays könnte durchaus sein. Das macht 3,5mm pro Seite. Auf die einfachsten Ursachen kommt man oft nicht.
> 
> Die Kommentare bezüglich verzogenem Rahmen in Deiner Fotosammlung halte ich für falsch, da die Bremsaufnahme in sich eine Einheit mit der Radaufnahme bildet, aber nur am Rahmen angeschraubt ist.
> 
> Wenn Du die Ursache gefunden hast, tausche bloß die Bremse aus.



Inlays sind "leider" drin. Ohne wäre es aber auch ordentlich verspannt denke ich.
Neue Bremse soll ja rein, aber nicht ohne die Ursache herausgefunden zu haben.
Da werde ich mal bei den Alus nachfragen. Hoffe die haben nicht zu viel Stress mit dem ICB 2.0 Prototypen


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, mach mal. Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch ein paar bessere Fotos machen. Damit meine ich Qualität ipad Perspektive.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das sind ja 3,5mm...
> 
> 135er Nabe in 142er Hinterbau?



Ja, aber Inlays sind drin.

3,5 mm? Wie ist denn der Abstand von Bremsscheibe zu Bremsaufnahme bei euch? 
Alutech hat mir schon geantwortet 
Die wollen mir eine 0,5mm Ausgleichsscheibe schicken, die unter das Inlay kommt. Aber selbst dann würden die Unterlegscheiben noch an die Bremsscheibe kommen, wenn man sie nicht abschleifen würde


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2014)

Hast Du mal Bilder hingeschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast Du mal Bilder hingeschickt?



Ja, habe ich. Deshalb bin ich ja auch etwas verwundert.
Mal schauen, was die noch dazu sagen.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2014)

Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation. Ruf doch einfach an und erkläre ihnen, warum Du denkst, dass 0,5mm Beilagscheiben nicht wirklich helfen werden. Dazu gibt es die Technik-Hotline.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2014)

Also hin oder her.

Erst einmal ein anderes Hinterrad probieren. Sollte es da auch so sein, den Bock zu Alutech und nachbessern lassen. Das ist ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Also hin oder her.
> 
> Erst einmal ein anderes Hinterrad probieren. Sollte es da auch so sein, den Bock zu Alutech und nachbessern lassen. Das ist ein schlechter Witz.



Ist ja schon ein anderes Hinterrad. Beim Alten ist es auch so. Nur da habe ich es mit viel Fummelei hinbekommen. Da war vielleicht noch ein Zehntel übrig. Habe aber keine Bock mehr darauf. Auch weil ich mir eine neue Bremse kaufen möchte. Aber vorher will ich das geklärt haben.
Deshalb ja auch die Frage, wie bei euch die Abstände Scheibe zu Aufname sind. Bilder wäre toll.

Ich frage mich aber grundsätzlich, woran das liegen kann. Falsche Bremsaufnahme?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab ne Carbonstrebe. Bei mir ist das wunderbar mittig.

Hast du mal die Explozeichnung angeschaut und überprüft ob bei dir irgendwas "fehlt"?


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Carbonstrebe. Bei mir ist das wunderbar mittig.
> 
> Hast du mal die Explozeichnung angeschaut und überprüft ob bei dir irgendwas "fehlt"?



Habe ich, aber da die Bremsaufnahme gleichzeitig ja auch die Aufnahme der Hinterradachse ist und das Inlay drin ist, ist doch der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Aufnahme einzig dadurch definiert. Richtig? 
Deshalb wäre meiner Meinung nach eine falsche Brems-/Achsaufnahme die einzige Möglichkeit. Falls es da Unterschiedliche gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir bei der normalen Strebe keine Hilfe sein, ich hab mir das in Natura noch nie genau angeschaut, da ich sie nie in den Fingern hatte.

Anybody?


----------



## RumbleJungle (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte auch dieses Problem!

Ich hatte es anfangs auch mit feilen probiert. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein . Das Problem sollten, meiner Meinung nach, nur die beschichteten Hinterbauten haben. Es liegt am Lack. Es ist einfach kein Platz für eine dicke Beschichtung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Bremsaufnahme. Also runter damit und alles funktioniert wie gedacht. Ich weiss, so ein Eingriff ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich habe damit zumindest kein Problem, da mein Rad eh schon der ein oder andere Kratzer ziert und es auf einen mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr ankommt. Ich fahre halt zwischen Sitzstrebe und Bremsaufnahme raw 

Ich möchte eigentlich auch Alutech keinen Vorwurf machen. Im Prinzip ist halt einfach kein Platz für eine verstellbare, vernünftig dimensionierte, Bremsaufnahmen, ohne den Hinterbau (bei mir E2) breiter zu gestalten. Vielleicht ist das ja ne Idee für die E5 . So ist es mir jedenfalls lieber, als ständig reißende Bremsaufnahmen.

Ruf doch einmal bei Alutech an und konfrontiere Sie mit dem Problem. Jürgen sollte dazu schon etwas einfallen, da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sich nicht jeder mit meiner Lösung anfreunden kann.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Habe ich, aber da die Bremsaufnahme gleichzeitig ja auch die Aufnahme der Hinterradachse ist und das Inlay drin ist, ist doch der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Aufnahme einzig dadurch definiert. Richtig?
> Deshalb wäre meiner Meinung nach eine falsche Brems-/Achsaufnahme die einzige Möglichkeit. Falls es da Unterschiedliche gibt.



Uuups, ich glaube ich habe da die ganze Zeit Begriffe durcheinander geworfen. Habe immer von Inlay gesprochen, meinte aber natürlich die Achsinlay-Adapter 12x142mm zu 12x135mm. Aber das ändert ja am Sachverhalt nix.


RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch dieses Problem!
> 
> Ich hatte es anfangs auch mit feilen probiert. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein . Das Problem sollten, meiner Meinung nach, nur die beschichteten Hinterbauten haben. Es liegt am Lack. Es ist einfach kein Platz für eine dicke Beschichtung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Bremsaufnahme. Also runter damit und alles funktioniert wie gedacht. Ich weiss, so ein Eingriff ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich habe damit zumindest kein Problem, da mein Rad eh schon der ein oder andere Kratzer ziert und es auf einen mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr ankommt. Ich fahre halt zwischen Sitzstrebe und Bremsaufnahme raw
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Kann das aber leider nicht nachvollziehen. Die Beschichtung sitzt ja zwischen Rahmen (raw) und Bremsaufnahme. Die Achse läuft aber doch in der Bremsaufnahme. Also beeinflusst die Beschichtung doch nur Abstand von Rahmen zur Bremsaufnahme und nicht den Abstand der Bremsscheibe zur Aufnahme. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2014)

Da liegst Du komplett richtig. Die Abstände zwischen Breme und Bremsscheibe werden lediglich durch die kombinierte Brems/Radaufnahme definiert. Zudem werden die relevanten Stellen beim Pulvern abgeklebt, was ja aber in diesem Fall total egal ist. Außerdem reden wir im schlimmsten Fall über ein paar Zehntel Millimeter Lackdicke.
Theoretisch könnten es schief laufende Gewindebohrungen sein, was schon einmal passieren kann, wenn das Werkstück nicht richtig in der Vorrichtung liegt. Das sollte man aber ganz gut sehen können, wenn man statt der Bremse einfach mal ein paar längere M6-Schrauben eindreht.
Zweite Möglichkeit sind entweder schiefe Ausfräsungen an der Aufnahme für die verstellbaren Inlays oder irgend etwas, dass dafür sorgt, dass die Halterung schief in der Aufnahme sitzt. Allerdings solltest Du dann auch Schwierigkeiten haben, die Steckachse durchzufädeln.
Und dritte Option könnte eine verbogene Brems/Radaufnahme sein.
Über die Möglichkeiten 4 bis 10 mache ich mir noch Gedanken


----------



## Ronnsen (7. Juli 2014)

Habe dieses Problem auch an meiner Fanes...
Ich konnte es nur durch eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen lösen (siehe Bild).


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

Ronnsen schrieb:


> Habe dieses Problem auch an meiner Fanes...
> Ich konnte es nur durch eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen lösen (siehe Bild).



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das ist im Prinzip die Lösung, die mir Alutech vorgeschlagen hat. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die Scheibe unter den Inlayadapter kommen soll.
Soll ich jetzt beruhigt sein, dass auch noch jemand anderes Problem habe? Ich wundere mich eher, dass nicht jeder das Problem hat. Warum nicht? Fertigungstoleranzen oder was? Zumal es ja meiner Meinung nach auf der anderen Seite auch zu eng ist.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Theoretisch könnten es schief laufende Gewindebohrungen sein, was schon einmal passieren kann, wenn das Werkstück nicht richtig in der Vorrichtung liegt. Das sollte man aber ganz gut sehen können, wenn man statt der Bremse einfach mal ein paar längere M6-Schrauben eindreht.
> Zweite Möglichkeit sind entweder schiefe Ausfräsungen an der Aufnahme für die verstellbaren Inlays oder irgend etwas, dass dafür sorgt, dass die Halterung schief in der Aufnahme sitzt. Allerdings solltest Du dann auch Schwierigkeiten haben, die Steckachse durchzufädeln.
> Und dritte Option könnte eine verbogene Brems/Radaufnahme sein.
> Über die Möglichkeiten 4 bis 10 mache ich mir noch Gedanken



Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich nur 3 Punkte abarbeiten muss 
Der erste Punkt kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ich ja schon die Unterlegscheiben abfeilen musste, die direkt auf der Aufnahme sitzen. Was sein könnte ist, dass die Bohrungen von der Position her einfach zu weit am inneren Rand sind. Das werde ich mal kontrollieren bzw. ein Foto machen und an Alutech schicken. Eine neue Aufnahmen mit korrekten Bohrungen würde das Probelm lösen. Das sollte Alutech eigentlich machen, statt das rumgefuckel mit Unterlegscheiben.
Schiefe Ausfräsungen könnten sein. Könnte hier nicht auch ein Problem mit der Beschichtung sein? Mal schauen, ob da überhaupt eine Beschichtung drauf ist. Verbogen ist da eigentlich nichts, das habe ich schon überprüft.


----------



## RumbleJungle (7. Juli 2014)

An Ronnsen seinem Bild ist es sehr gut zu erkennen. Gegenüber von dem roten Pfeil ist genau die Stelle, bei der bei mir richtig viel Lack war. Und ich rede hier von einer wirklich dicken Schicht. Dadurch konnte ich einfach die Bremsaufnahme nicht gerade installieren. Das bisschen Lack reichte schon aus, dass der Bremssattel sich im Endeffekt 1 - 1,5 mm in Richtung Bremsscheibe neigte.


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. Juli 2014)

Hier bei meiner lasierten Strebe:












Habe keine Probleme.

Das mit dem Lack kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen.

@KtuluOne62: Stell doch mal von dir solche Bilder hier rein. Evtl hilft uns das besser weiter


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> An Ronnsen seinem Bild ist es sehr gut zu erkennen. Gegenüber von dem roten Pfeil ist genau die Stelle, bei der bei mir richtig viel Lack war. Und ich rede hier von einer wirklich dicken Schicht. Dadurch konnte ich einfach die Bremsaufnahme nicht gerade installieren. Das bisschen Lack reichte schon aus, dass der Bremssattel sich im Endeffekt 1 - 1,5 mm in Richtung Bremsscheibe neigte.



Alles klar, der Lack verusacht eine Schieflage. Die Vermutung ist mir auch schon in der Antwort an hasardeur gekommen. Danke, dass du das noch mal hervorgehoben hast. Da die Beschichtung zu entfernen macht absolut Sinn.
So jetzt ab in den Keller und alles gecheckt. Bin mal gespannt, was rauskommt. Werde so viel wie möglich auf Bild festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Hier bei meiner lasierten Strebe:
> 
> ... Bilder siehe Originalpost
> 
> ...



Danke für die Bilder. Werde ich checken.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

So, habe mal alles überprüft. Es gibt zwei Ansatzpunkte. Die Bremsaufnahme scheint schief zu stehen. Daraufhin habe ich die Lasur innen an der Strebe entfernt (Bike steht auf dem Kopf)



Danach war der Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Aufnahme nicht mehr so klein. Hat also was gebracht. Sieht aber immer noch so aus, als wenn es noch etwas zur Scheibe hin geneigt ist. Wüsste jetzt aber nicht wodurch.



Es war möglich die Bremse einzustellen. Aber die ist ja auch bearbeitet. Die Unterlegscheiben müssten immer noch abgeschliffen werden.
Dann habe ich mir mal die Bohrungen für den Bremssattel in der Aufnahme angesehen. Meiner Meinung nach sitzen die nicht ganz mittig. Sind versetzt zur Scheibe hin. Mehr in der Mitte würde auch mehr Platz bedeuten.






Mal schauen,was die Unterlegscheiben bringen, die Jürgen mir schickt.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2014)

So komplex wie das Ausfallende geschweißt ist, finde ich es fast erstaunlicher, dass es meistens gerade ist. Hast du ein Stahllineal, womit du mal grob schauen kannst ob es gerade ist?
Wenn nicht, neue Sitzstrebe...


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So komplex wie das Ausfallende geschweißt ist, finde ich es fast erstaunlicher, dass es meistens gerade ist. Hast du ein Stahllineal, womit du mal grob schauen kannst ob es gerade ist?
> Wenn nicht, neue Sitzstrebe...



Da hast du allerdings recht. Was meinst du genau, was gerade sein soll? Die Sitzstrebe/Ausfallende im Sinne von senkrecht? Das wäre ja das Wichtige bezogen auf das Problem.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (9. Juli 2014)

So, weiter gehts. Heute sind die Unterlegscheiben angekommen.
Leider ist die mickrige Schraube des Inlay-Adapters so fest, dass ich die nicht rausbekomme, ohne Gefahr zu laufen den Innensechskant rund zu drehen.
Habe mich auf die Lösung von @Ronnsen besonnen und eine Unterlegscheibe über dem Adapter angebracht. Habe auch bei Alutech nachgefragt ob das so ok ist. Bin mal gespannt.


 
Leider ist der Spalt zwischen einer nicht abgeschliffenen Unterlegscheibe der Bremssattelbefestigung und der Scheibe immer noch sehr klein.




Habe jetzt mal angefragt die Aufnahme zu tauschen und bin gespannt, was passiert.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (10. Juli 2014)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe jetzt mal angefragt die Aufnahme zu tauschen und bin gespannt, was passiert.


Super Service. Jürgen schickt mir eine neue Bremsaufnahme. Dann wird es wohl passen.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit 3 Monaten Besitzer einer Fanes und habe bei der letzten Tour Knarzgeräusche am Hinterbau vernommen. Nach kurzer Prüfung sit mir direkt aufgefallen das auf einer Seite zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr 3-4mm Abstand ist und das Lager halb rausschaut.




Jetzt hab ich Alutech kontaktiert und als Lösung wurde mir vorgeschlagen das Lager neu einzukleben. Ich bin aber der Meinung das die Wippe verzogen ist. EIn Kumpel fährt auch ne Fanes und da ist kein Abstand zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr und ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das bei meiner Fanes das vor 2 Wochen auch noch so war. Da hab ich einen großen Bikewash und Service durchgeführt und da wäre mir das bestimmt aufgefallen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Schonmal gesehen?

Ich bin der Meinung da muss ne neue Wippe dran.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Juli 2014)

Bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich deinen Einwand verstehe. Die Wippe steht so wie sie da abgebildet ist, unter Spannung, da das Lager nicht von alleine in die Wippe flutschen kann und es die Wippe deshalb nach aussen drückt. Ausbauen, dann weisst du auf alle Fälle bescheid was Sache ist.


----------



## Deleted273363 (11. Juli 2014)

War bei meiner Fanes V.3 genau so. Da hat sich die Schraube an der Wippe gelockert.
Hab das Lager einfach wieder eingepresst, und seit dem funktioniert alles wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (11. Juli 2014)

Man sollte die Lager aber wirklich einkleben. Die Lagersitze in der Wippe waren zumindest bei mir maßhaltig und die Lager gingen entsprechend ausreichend stramm rein nachdem ich sie im März gewechselt hatte - deshalb habe ich sie auch zuerst nicht eingeklebt. Schon während der ersten Fahrt hat sich die Wippe aber einseitig von einem Lager gehebelt. Eingeklebt und jetzt hälts auch wieder.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Grund in der Flexibilität der Wippe. Wenn über die Sitzstrebe seitliche Kräfte auf die Wippe wirken, dann gibt die nach und wird so vom durch die Schraube fixierten Lager gehebelt. Die Titanbolzen verhindern das ja als primäre Funktion.


----------



## Deleted273363 (11. Juli 2014)

klingt logisch was du schreibst, und würde ich in der Theorie genau so sehen. In meinem Praxisfall war es eben so das sich das Lager auf der Seite, auf der die lockere Schraube war rausgedrückt hat, von daher vermute ich da einen Zusammenhang, auch wenn ich mir´s nicht genau erklären kann. Das war jetzt über ein Jahr her, und ich hab seit dem kein Problem mehr.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juli 2014)

Lager einkleben und Titanbolzenset kaufen. Macht den Hinterbau auch merklich steifer.


----------



## Ganiscol (12. Juli 2014)

Also das mit dem steifer habe ich bei meinen paar Ausfahrten damit nicht so richtig spüren können. Fühlt sich aber auch so nicht wie eine Gummikuh an die mich nach mehr Steifigkeit wünschen lässt. 

Und dann besteht noch die Gefahr vom rausgeschmissenen Geld wenn dadurch der Hinterbau harzig wird weil die Kinematik nicht exakt zusammenpasst... Würde ich vorher sehr genau überprüfen ob da deutlich Verzug ist.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab vorhin die Wippe mal ausgebaut und das Lager wieder eingeprest (vorerst ohne Kleben) und wenn ich den Bolzen anziehe drücke ich damit das Lager wieder aus der Wippe da ja zwischen Lager und Sitzrohr der Spalt von 3mm ist. Das Lager schiebt sich dann raus bis es am Sitzrohr anliegt und ist damit halb aus dem Lagersitz an der Wippe draussen.

Man könnte das durch entsprechende Unterlagsscheiben beheben aber nach meiner Meinung hat sich die Wippe verzogen da der Spalt vorher nicht da war. Selbst wenn ich das Lager superfest einklebe und den Bolzen nur sanft anziehe hab ich dann 3mm Spiel an der Wippe.
Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein! Und das nach 3 Monaten. Zusammen mit der Horstlink Problematik und der Reaktionen vom Jü nach dem Motto "ja muss du halt selbst nacharbeiten und Titan Bolzen nachkaufen" bin ich ganz schön enttäuscht...

Bin vorher Rocky und Specialzied gefahren, da war Qualität und Service wesentlich besser!


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2014)

Hardy2812 schrieb:


> Also ich hab vorhin die Wippe mal ausgebaut
> und das Lager wieder eingeprest (vorerst ohne Kleben) und wenn ich den Bolzen anziehe drücke ich damit das Lager wieder aus der Wippe da ja zwischen Lager und Sitzrohr der Spalt von 3mm ist. Das Lager schiebt sich dann raus bis es am Sitzrohr anliegt und ist damit halb aus dem Lagersitz an der Wippe draussen.
> 
> Man könnte das durch entsprechende Unterlagsscheiben beheben aber nach meiner Meinung hat sich die Wippe verzogen da der Spalt vorher nicht da war. Selbst wenn ich das Lager superfest einklebe und den Bolzen nur sanft anziehe hab ich dann 3mm Spiel an der Wippe.
> ...



moin,
ja das ganze ist sauärgerlich...... das ganze mal andersherum probieren, erst die Lockere Lagerseite festmachen, dann die gegenüberliegenden. Irgendwie scheint sich die eine Wippenseite beim festziehen wieder über die Schraube runter zuziehen. Das ganze am besten zu zweit Montieren, alleine krieg ich auch immer  nen Vogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (12. Juli 2014)

Ein Spalt ist da auf jeden Fall, es gehört ja auch eine U-Scheibe dazwischen und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Sind die drin und es ist trotzdem noch ein 3mm Spalt? Dann ist die Wippe verbogen.

Foto machen (ohne die Schraube festzuziehen sodass das Lager raus kommt) und dem Jü schicken. Man muss halt schon erkennen dass da ein Spalt ist. Eigentlich ist Jü's Service sehr gut. Er muss eben auch nachvollziehen können was da nicht gut ist. Auf dem Foto da oben sieht man nur die Auswirkung, nicht Ursache. Die kann eben auch eine andere sein und davon scheint er auszugehen wenn er dir sagt einkleben und gut ist - ging mir ja zunächst auch so.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich gestern der Sache mal angenommen. Durch 2 dickere U-Scheiben hab ich den Spalt zwischen Sitzrohr und Wippe ausgeglichen. Jedoch ist die Wippe nun an der Dämpferaufnahme um 2-3 mm nach links versetzt.

Da ich eine 22,2 Dämpferaufnahme mit 4 U-Scheiben nutzte kann ich das ausgleichen indem ich nun 3 U-scheiben links habe und nur 1 rechts. Das ist aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, ich habe Bedenken das der Dämpfer nun Querkräfte abbekommt. Bin mit Jürgen nun so verblieben das ich die Wippe ausbaue und zuschicke. Mal sehen was rauskommt. Solange dann halt nur Pumptrack fahren.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (25. Juli 2014)

Da ich meine Fanes sowieso mit der Carbon Sitzstrebe optimieren wollte habe ich nun gleich eine Carbon Wippe mitbestellt, Garantie habe ich als Zweitbeitzer eh nicht mehr, zumal der Erstbeitzer keine Rechnung mehr hatte. Leider hab ich auch da kein Glück, die gelieferte Carbon Wippe hat einige Macken und einen kleinen Riss. Der könnte zwar nur oberflächlich im Lack sein aber für 230€ erwarte ich ein einwandfreies Bauteil und will kein Risiko eingehen. So ein Mist, das Wetter ist top und ich will doch ballern gehen!!!


----------



## Ganiscol (25. Juli 2014)

Schicks halt zurück. Musst du weder akzeptieren noch drüber parlieren.


----------



## Deleted273363 (26. Juli 2014)

Hi,

meine Fanes V3 hat sich leider zur totalen Knack und Knarzkiste entwickelt. Habs mal komplett auseinander genommen, alles gut gefettet und konnte so das Knarzen im Horstlink beseitigen, was mich allerdings in den Wahnsinn treibt sind permanente Klick und Knackgeräusche an der vorderen Dampferaufnahme. Ist alles ausreichend gefettet, habs mit verschiedenen Drehmomenten versucht, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht weg. Die Buchse ist in Ordnung, vermute das das eher von der Verschraubung her kommt.
Hat da jemand einen Tip? 
Ach ja ist ein Vivid Air.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2014)

Ist die Kiste lackiert? Wenn ja, dann den Lack an der Stelle entfernen. Hat bei mir final Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## Deleted273363 (26. Juli 2014)

ne ist raw


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2014)

@nf805, wie hast du das bei deiner Dame ruhig gekriegt?


----------



## Quasarmin (26. Juli 2014)

goofunk schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Fanes V3 hat sich leider zur totalen Knack und Knarzkiste entwickelt. Habs mal komplett auseinander genommen, alles gut gefettet und konnte so das Knarzen im Horstlink beseitigen, was mich allerdings in den Wahnsinn treibt sind permanente Klick und Knackgeräusche an der vorderen Dampferaufnahme. Ist alles ausreichend gefettet, habs mit verschiedenen Drehmomenten versucht, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht weg. Die Buchse ist in Ordnung, vermute das das eher von der Verschraubung her kommt.
> Hat da jemand einen Tip?
> Ach ja ist ein Vivid Air.


Hast du schon mal deine Sattelstütze eingefettet?


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte auch sehr lange das bei mir die Dämpferaufnahme knarrt,  es stellte sich aber heraus das es daran liegt das der Lagersitz der Kettenstrebe ausgeschlagen ist und sich das Lager bewegt.  Nach dem einkleben ist Ruhe! 
Check das mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 17878 (27. Juli 2014)

Servus,

hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die Lager bei der Fanes rausbekomme? Die sitzen so fest da bewegt sich nix. Meine bewährte Metode mit Holzstab und Gummihammer ausschlagen funktioniert nicht. Bisher habe ich damit immer alle Lager rausbekommen.

Da ja extrafeste Schraubensicherung im Spiel ist bringt erwärmen vielleicht was? Reicht da ein normaler Fön oder muss so ein ein Heißluft Teil her? Wie habt ihr Lager getauscht und waren die bei euch nach 3 Monaten auch schon fest oder liefen rau ohne das das Bike viel Schmodder oder einen Hochdruckeiniger gesehen hätte?


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würd es drin lassen und nur neues fett rein drücken,  wenn es Rau läuft wirkt ein Akkuschrauber manchmal Wunder ( das Lager einfach mal 5 hundert Umdrehungen machen lassen)  ;-)  hat bei mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Ganiscol (27. Juli 2014)

Rau laufende Lager sind kein Drama. Ist ja kein Achslager. Die machen nur immer wieder einen Bruchteil der möglichen Drehbewegung. Wie Dennis32 schrieb, Fett reindrücken und durch stetes drehen Rost und Schmutz mit dem Fett wieder rauswandern lassen. Zum Schluss mit Fett vollpacken und das hält dann auch wieder eine ganze Weile.

Ich habe das nach 6 Monaten mal gemacht und ein Jahr später, als ich die Lager dann einfach mal wechseln wollte, waren sie immer noch gängig, wenngleich etwas rau aber nicht schlimmer als zuvor. Hätte ich auch nochmal drin lassen können...

Heissluftfön hilft wenn sie nicht raus wollen. Mit nem normalen Haarfön kommst du nicht weit.


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Juli 2014)

Mal was anderes,  ich war gerade eine Woche in saalbach Hinterglemm und,  wie soll ich sagen...  

Die originalen Laufräder(SR  Charger comp) haben es nicht so gepackt,  gerade das hintere ( drei mal je eine Speiche gerissen) nun ist die Felge durch das notdürftig reparieren ganz schön im Sack,  inkl Höhenschlag. 
Lohnt es sich die Naben zu behalten und damit ein neues LR zu bauen oder soll ich mir wohl doch lieber gleich die Naben meiner Träume holen?  

Bei den felgen dachte ich an mavic 721 oder sowas


----------



## Ganiscol (27. Juli 2014)

Die Frage würde ich idealerweise im Laufradforum stellen, ist ja kein Fanes Problem sondern eins betreffend diesem SR Geraffel - dort kriegst du auch eine grössere Auswahl an Meinungen was denn ideal wäre.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (27. Juli 2014)

Ein Lager muss auf jeden Fall raus, das lässt sich trotz Reinigung, fetten usw nicht mal ein 1/4 drehen. Das andere läuft rau aber wäre noch ok.
Hab mir vom Nachbar auch einen Heißluftfön besorgt und nochmal versucht nach Erhitzen das Lager auszuschlagen, ohne Erfolg.

Bei meinen alten Speci Enduro gingen die Lager auch nicht gerade easy raus aber hier bin ich etwas ratlos.

Welche Werkzeuge und Methode benutzt ihr denn wenn Lager mal getauscht werden müssen? Gummihammer und ein Austreiber für Steuersätze?


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juli 2014)

Kommt drauf an, welche Lager. Wippen- und Stützstrebenlager kann man ausdrücken (große Nuss und lange Schraube +. Mutter + dicke K-Scheiben), Hauptlager schlage ich mit Dorn von innen aus....immer fein im Kreis, dass nichts verkantet. Die ersten Schläge dürfen etwas kräftiger sein, damit es sich erstmal löst.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (27. Juli 2014)

Es geht um das große Hauptlager. Hab auch schon überlegt mein Buchsen Tool von Huber Buschings auf größere Lager umzubauen, aber am Hauptlager geht das ja nicht, da muss mindestens eine Seite anders raus.

Hab das Bisher immer mit einen Holzstab gemacht damit nichts beschädigt wird. Werde jetzt aber mal was aus Metall nehmen und vorsichtig probieren. Hat jemand mal einen Steuersatzaustreiber benutzt? Das könnte doch auch gehen...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Profi-Werkze...euerrohr-/151327805443?_trksid=p2054897.l5658


----------



## Ganiscol (27. Juli 2014)

Innenauszieher und Gleithammer (z.b. Kukko) hat bei mir gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (28. Juli 2014)

Stahl Stange und dicken Stahlhammer und dann mit ordentlich bums von innen drauf hauen. Wenn was kaputt geht sind es die Lager, welche du eh nicht mehr benötigst. Den Rahmen hab ich in der nähe des hauptlagers auf einen Holzklotz gelegt.


----------



## Ganiscol (28. Juli 2014)

Find ich nicht so gut die Idee mit der rohen Gewalt. Ist nämlich nicht so einfach den äusseren Lagerring alleine raus zu bekommen wenn man das Lager erstmal zerlegt hat.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2014)

Zumal Verkantungen immer zu einem "Defekt/Weitung" des Lagersitz führen …


Sascha


----------



## PeterTheo (1. August 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Find ich nicht so gut die Idee mit der rohen Gewalt. Ist nämlich nicht so einfach den äusseren Lagerring alleine raus zu bekommen wenn man das Lager erstmal zerlegt hat.


so ist das bei mir, regelmäßig ist das druckstrebenlager so im Eimer das es bei der Demontage auseinander fällt und nur noch der aussenring im rahmen sitzt. Lösung bisher, an Jürgen schicken. Welches Werkzeug nehmt ihr in so einem Fall?


----------



## Dampfsti (1. August 2014)

Passenden Innenauszieher würd ich verwenden... Wenn denn meine Lager die nun schon über ein Jahr drin sind, mal kaputtgehen würden


----------



## Ganiscol (1. August 2014)

Ist mir auch noch nicht passiert, würde aber als erstes mal den Innenauszieher und Heissluftfön zur Hand nehmen. Vielleicht reicht die Rille ums zu packen wenns nicht sehr fest sitzt.

Und sonst mit einem dünnen Körner von der Seite mit dem kleinen Loch schön ringsherum in der Rille versuchen den Ring rauszutreiben. Natürlich auch vorher erwärmen.

Dritte Idee wäre, mit dem Dremel versuchen den Ring zu schlitzen ohne dabei Sitzstrebe und Lagersitz zu schrotten. 

Hast du mal den Jü gefragt wie er das macht? Und vorallem ob er eine Idee hat wieso das regelmässig passiert? Steuerst du so intensiv mit dem Hinterrad für maximale axiale Belastung?  Hast du übrigens den Titanbolzensatz verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenni-18 (23. August 2014)

Hi...stehe gerade vor der Aufgabe das erste mal die Wippenlager zu wechseln. Welches Werkzeug benutzt ihr hierfür?? Welchen Lagerkleber nutzt ihr für euere Fanes? 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Syntace Bond 48?


----------



## Shimon (31. August 2014)

Und Kettenstrebe die zweite durch
Hoffe jetzt kommt die von der Senns, die sieht etwas Stabieler aus.


----------



## slash-sash (31. August 2014)

Kommst von der Eurobike mit neuen Ideen, inspizierst dein bike und hast das festgestellt? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


Sascha


----------



## Shimon (31. August 2014)

Ne, Ne, Ne,
ich fahre im Wald und Springe und dann.........War das Ding durch!
Ich bekomme doch alllllllles durch


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2014)

Die Menge an sterbenden Kettenstreben gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Meine ist auf der Linken Seite gestorben. Beim Umsetzen zum Glück.


----------



## Ropo123 (1. September 2014)

Darf ich fragen wie schwer ihr seit. Fahre eigentlich nur noch im Park mit de Fanes rum und da gibt es häufiger Drops und Sprünge. Zusätzlich wird öfter mal Bunny Hop geübt. Bisher (2 Jahre in Benutzung) und mit ca. 80 - 82 kg Fahrgewicht ist alles heile geblieben. (klopf auf Holz)
Habt ihr Bilder von den Bruchstellen? Für den Fall der Fälle kann man die Regionen ja schon mal genauer im Auge behalten bevor man losfährt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2014)

Ich bin blank 72kg schwer. Bei mir ist es nach ca. 1 Jahr passiert, wie geschrieben bei einem Umsetzer bei technischem Gehampel. Bis dahin bin ich mit dem Rad einmal im Park gewesen und nur ganz wenig klein rumgehüppelt.

Gebrochen ist es direkt an der Schweisstelle nach dem Joke. Ich hatte allerdings eine Kettenstrebe bei der die Schweissnaht ziemlich breit und angeblich schlecht gefertigt war. Die neue Schweissnaht ist schmaler.


----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2014)

Und ich tippe mal, du hast nen eloxierten Rahmen…


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2014)

Ne, siehe Signatur, aber die Kettenstrebe ist Elox, ja.


----------



## Shimon (1. September 2014)

Ne neue Strebe ist schon im Anmarsch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ne, siehe Signatur, aber die Kettenstrebe ist Elox, ja.



Sag ich ja. Der Rahmen ist ja auch nicht gebrochen. Nur die Strebe. 


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2014)

Hat irgendwo jemand was vom Hauptrahmen geschrieben? Ne.
Und "nur" die Strebe ist im passenden Moment definitiv nicht das, was ich brauche.


----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2014)

Ok! Ich verstehe zwar gerade nur die Hälfte, oder zumindest stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber ich meinte die Kettenstrebe. 

Wenn ich das so beobachte, glaube ich, das es keine gepulverte gebrochene Strebe gibt;außer der allerersten Strebe vielleicht. Oder ist hier jemand mit einer gepulverten Strebe, die gebrochen ist?


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2014)

Strebe = Kettenstrebe, was anderes ist noch nie gestorben. Und bei manchen schon zwei mal. Von daher glaube ich nicht so richtig an den Produktionsmangel, denn warum sollte Alutech beim zweiten mal wieder eine "Weichware" raus schicken.


----------



## Masberg (1. September 2014)

meine erste Strebe hatte einen untypischen Defekt, die zweite strebe wurde getauscht als ich mal mein Rad zum Jürgen geschickt hatte.  Die nun dritte (und aktuelle) Strebe hat im vorderen Bereich sichtbare Verstärkungen oben drauf.


----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Strebe = Kettenstrebe, was anderes ist noch nie gestorben. Und bei manchen schon zwei mal. Von daher glaube ich nicht so richtig an den Produktionsmangel, denn warum sollte Alutech beim zweiten mal wieder eine "Weichware" raus schicken.




Ich auch nicht. Ich glaube an die Kombi Kettenstrebe/Eloxal. 
Soweit ich informiert bin, ist es beim Eloxiervorgang sehr wichtig die Rahmen auszuspülen. Ansonsten bleibt ein Rest drin, der zu Korrosionen führt. 
Deshalb behaupte ich noch keine GEPULVERTE Strebe sei gebrochen.
Meine Vermutung. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (1. September 2014)

Meine beiden gebrochenen Sitzstreben waren gepulvert. Was soll das auch mit der Oberflächenbehandlung zu tun haben? Die Ursache ist eine schlecht ausgeführte Schweißnaht.

Wenn eine Strebe 2 Jahr hält, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Meine erst Strebe ist nach 1,5 Monaten, die zweite nach ca. 1 Jahr gebrochen. Laut Jü kommt es zwar auf die Häufigkeit der Nutzung an, aber die meisten Brüche sind binnen eines Jahres passiert.

Sowas ist immer ärgerlich, der Umgang seitens Alutech aber immer erstklassig.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (8. September 2014)

So, hier mal eine Problemlösung.
Hatte in diesem Thread ein Problem mit der Hinterradbremse gepostet Probleme mit der Fanes V3.
Habe dann von Alutech erst Unterlegscheiben und dann eine neue Bremsaufnahme bekommen.
Habe die Unterlegscheiben unter die Inlays gelegt (roter Pfeil) .



Dann die neue Aufname montiert neue Bremse dran und ... feddich.


Dank an Alutech für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Dennis32 (10. September 2014)

Sorry,  aber ich finde die Lösung ziemlich gepfuscht... 

Ich hatte mehrmals das Problem das mein Kettenstrebenlager sich gelöst hat und habe dann nach dem 3 mal einkleben nachgemessen ,  Ergebniss war dann ein einseitig 7 Zehntel zu großer Lagersitz.

Alutech hat daraus einen Garantiefall gemacht (super) und Jürgen sagte mir das ein neues Teil (Tretlager und Kettenstrebenlager- Gehäuse)  eingeschweißt wird. 
(kann den enormen Aufwand nicht verstehen,  ist aber sein ding) 

Mittlerweile warte ich schon über 6 Wochen 

Dauert die Abwicklung bei allen so lange??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (10. September 2014)

War halt Eurobike. Da wirds bei denen vor, während und danach etwas eng sein. Vorallem weil der Jü zur Messe noch schnell den ICB2 Prototypen zusammengetackert hat.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. September 2014)

Eurobike interessiert mich nicht! 

Mir wurde eine Bearbeitungszeit von 3 Wochen genannt,  und nach heutigem Stand ist der Rahmen auf dem Rückweg vom eloxieren,  das heißt das er erst Montag oder Dienstag wieder bei mir ist!  So sind aus 3 Wochen 7 geworden! 

Das ist scheiße!  
Ich bin echt sauer auf den Laden! 

Wenn ich weiß das eine Messe ist und die nächsten Wochen. niemand Zeit hat muss ich vielleicht mal einen neuen Rahmen rausgeben und nicht reparieren. 
Der EK von einem Hauptrahmen sollte für Alutech zu verkraften sein denke ich. 

Dachte immer Kunde ist König.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. September 2014)

Du hast gefragt, das ist die wahrscheinlichste Antwort.  Deinen Ärger must du Alutech vortragen wenn er was bewirken soll. Hast du schon getan?

Um die EB rum scheint es jedes Jahr Stau bei Alutech zu geben. Ist halt so bei einer kleinen Firma. Muss aber auch sagen das ein Austauschrahmen angebracht wäre. Der Aufwand deine eloxierte (?) Kiste zu flicken scheint mir doch sehr gross. Hast du nach einem neuen Rahmen gefragt?


----------



## Dennis32 (11. September 2014)

Rahmen wurde begutachtet und Jürgen sagte mir das er repariert wird.. 
Der Aufwand ist krass,  strahlen, Frästeil. Raus trennen,  neues Teil einschweißen wieder strahlen,  Eloxieren.... 

Meinen Ärger habe ich denen schon mitgeteilt,  interessierte die Dame aber nicht wirklich glaube ich.
Auf meine Mails wird schon seid 2 Wochen nicht mehr geantwortet....


----------



## Ganiscol (11. September 2014)

Ich würde stur dran bleiben und wenn sich rausstellt, dass mit der Arbeit noch nicht begonnen wurde, freundlich aber bestimmt auf die Vorteile eines Austauschs hinweisen und auch die verlorene Zeit nicht unerwähnt lassen. Mehr kann man nicht tun, liegt halt in der Hand des Herstellers wie er die Sache regeln will. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das entscheidend günstiger ist als einfach einen vorhanden Rahmen aus dem Regal zu nehmen...


----------



## Dennis32 (11. September 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so

Aber er ist nun auf dem Rückweg vom eloxieren. 

Ist alles blöd gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2014)

Ich denke hier passt es rein, deswegen mal eine Info/Warnung.

Mit ist im Fanes die Maxle Lite hinten gebrochen (beim Durchfahren eines Naturanliegers mit etwas Druck).

Ich habe ein 135er Achse gehabt, welche eingeschraubt bündig mit minimal Überstand passt.
Die Achse ist zum Beginn des Gewindes gebrochen. Das Gewinde ist bei der 135er Achse nicht komplett eingeschraubt.

Nun habe ich die 142er Achse. Diese ist komplett eingeschraubt (noch 1/2 - 3/4 Umdrehung bis sie ohne Laufrad anschlägt) und steht dafür aber 7 mm raus.
Ist ja ein leichtes das dann ab zu sägen, wenigstens ist dann keine Kerbstelle "mitten" in der Achse.

PS: Das kann natürlich auch noch zusätzlich geschädigt gewesen sein, durch den Bruch der Kettenstrebe (siehe oben).


----------



## Masberg (24. September 2014)

gab mal generell Probleme mit Maxle lite und in dem Fall Hope Naben...http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/do-not-use-maxle-lite-axle-hope-pro-2-12mm-hub-axle-645992.html  bzw. http://digitalhippie.net/mountain-b...ews/rockshox-update-rear-maxle-lite-135x12mm/
ist zwar schon älter, aber vllt hattest du ja auch noch die alte maxle


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2014)

Es war zumindest die aktuelle. Und die 142er jetzt auch. Ich denke es war eine Kombi aus Vorschädigung und Belastungsspitze im Gewinde.


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin zusammen, 

mein Sitzrohr hatte wohl von Anfang an Übermaß (man merkt es schon wenn man die Stütze reinsteckt, bei meinen anderen Bikes sitzt sie fest drin, bei der Fanes ist starkes Spiel vorhanden), die Reverb ließ sich nicht montieren, hat man die Schelle zu fest gemacht, ließ sich die Stütze nicht mehr absenken, hat man sie so locker gemacht, dass sie sich noch hat absenken lassen, ist sie beim fahren rein gerutscht (mit Carbonmontagepaste) . Hab die Reverb dann verkauft und ne normale Crankbrothers Sattelstütze verbaut, egal wie fest ich die klemme gemacht habe, beim fahren ist sie langsam runtergerutscht. Dann kam ne Thomson Elite (wegen des geriffelten Rohrs) und ne Syntace Superlock Klemme in 30.9.Das ging bis vor 2 Monaten ganz gut, jetzt ist aber das Gleiche wie bei der CB Stütze, die Stütze geht beim fahren langsam aber sicher rein, egal wie fest ich die Klemme knalle, egal wie viel Carbonpaste ich nehme. Mein Sattel wird auch vor dem runterfahren nicht abgesenkt, da ich eh nicht so hoch sitze, warte aktuell auf einen Rückruf von Jürgen.

Wie ist es denn bei Euch? Macht doch mal die Klemme ab und schaut mal ob die Stütze bei Euch auch wackelt, kenne sonst keinen der ne Fanes fährt, bei anderen Rädern im Bekanntenkreis ist es bei keinem so... Kann also nicht normal sein.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Oktober 2014)

Meine Reverb fällt auch so in das Sitzrohr,  hält mit der Klemme aber.  Ich würde es mal ganz ohne irgendwelche Paste versuchen, schön entfetten und dann Metall auf Metall klemmen,  muss doch halten.... 

Schon irre das die Klemme so fest war das die Reverb gestreikt hat 8-O


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir kann ich kein aussergewöhnliches Spiel feststellen, hatte dementsprechend mit meiner Reverb keine Probleme bzgl. Sitzrohr und Klemmung. Allerdings muss ich Montagepaste verwenden um ein mit der Zeit beim uphill pedalieren auftretendes *klonk-klonk* Geräusch zu vermeiden. Dreck und Wasser geht auch, nur trocken und sauber darf es nicht sein. 

Wie lange hast du das Bike denn schon?


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Alles schon probiert anfangs. Ich werde nachher evtl. mal nen Video machen. Gerade mit Jü gesprochen. Ich schicke den Rahmen jetzt erstmal ein.


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

März 2013 ist es gekommen.


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild, besser habe ich es nicht hinbekommen...ich hoffe man kann etwas erkennen.


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2014)

Das schaut schon heftig aus. Geht das weiter unten so weiter? Könnte man fast schon eine Hülse einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja... Das geht den ganzen Durchmesser so weiter. Gemessen hat die Stütze 31,63mm, also sogar ein wenig Übermaß.


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Oktober 2014)

da fehlt ja auch der ganze Dreck


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Das ist auch noch so ne Sache... Wenn dann Dreck reinkommt dann knarzt und knackt es...Ich hasse es wenn beim fahren was Geräusche macht.


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2014)

Da kann natürlich durch den Ausschnitt ordentlich Pampe rein und durch das Spiel nach unten wandern. Nicht schön. Bin mal gespannt was als Lösung angeboten wird.


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja... Ick auch. Jürgen meinte am Telefon ne Schelle verwenden, keine Klemme,  damit sollte es wohl dann funzen, kann aber in meinen Augen auch keine Lösung sein.


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Oktober 2014)

In meinen Augen definitiv ein Produktionsfehler,  auf Austausch bestehen,  oder neues Sitzrohr einschweißen lassen
(natürlich kostenlos via Alutech)


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

In meinen Augen auch. Da arbeitet jeder Versender besser.


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Oktober 2014)

War es ein Komplettbike ? 

Wenn ja hätte es ja bei der Vormontage im Werk schon auffallen müssen


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2014)

Das mindeste wäre - wenn umsetzbar - wenn Alutech dir eine Hülse herstellt, die so weit wie möglich ins Sitzrohr geht. Einfach nur mit einer Schelle würgen könnte je nach Stützenauszug womöglich irgendwann mal zu einem Riss im Sitzrohr führen - die spielfreie Abstützung ist so mMn einfach zu gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (17. Oktober 2014)

Darauf würde ich mich nicht einlassen! 

(just my 2 ct)


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Jupp... War nen Komplettbike. Die Sattelstütze wird ja zur Auslieferung nicht montiert... Und was die für Qualitätskontrollen die da in Taiwan haben, will ich nicht wissen. Bei denen zählt sicher nur die angestrebe Menge Rahmen/Tag, der Endkunde macht dann die Qualitätssicherung


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte bei Canyon mal das Problem, bekam ne 31.8er Thomson zum neu ausgeriebenen Sitzrohr.

Bei der Fanes wars andersrum, da ging die Stütze erst garnicht weiter rein als 10cm. Wurde anstandslos behoben.


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Thomson gibt's in 31.8? Noch nie gesehen....


----------



## Deleted 17878 (1. November 2014)

servus, mir ist nun die kettenstrebe gebrochen, exakt an der schweißnaht. neue austausch strebe ist schon unterwegs, aber das scheint ja kein einzelfall zu sein. frage an euch, ist das ein generelles problem oder nur bei frühen modellen und wurde behoben? kann man irgendwie an der schweißnaht erkennen ob 'gute' oder 'schlechte' strebe?


----------



## slash-sash (1. November 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du an der Schweißnaht erkennen kannst, ob du eine "haltbare" Strebe hast. 
Und streben sind glaube ich bis V3 gebrochen. Oder gibt es auch V4er Streben, die gebrochen sind?
Wahrscheinlich wirst du dann eine Strebe mit nem Gusset oben drauf bekommen. War hier nicht mal die Rede davon, dass es die Sennes-Strebe ist?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 17878 (1. November 2014)

hmm also die sennes strebe passt auch ans fanes? wie kann ich denn fanes v3, fanes v4 und sennes strebe unterscheiden?


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2014)

Eigentlich gar nicht. Das Problem ist nicht konstruktiv bedingt, sondern menschliches Versagen. Je nach Fahrergewichte kann man eine verstärkte Strebe bekommen oder eine "normale". Ab so 90 kg würde ich zur verstärkten Strebe raten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. November 2014)

Ich hab seit ca. drei Monaten eine neue und da ist kein Gusset auf der Schweißnaht.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (4. November 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab seit ca. drei Monaten eine neue und da ist kein Gusset auf der Schweißnaht.



Ist deine auch an der Schweißnaht gebrochen? Wann hast du deine Fanes gekauft?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. November 2014)

Ja. Linke Seite. Mein Vorbesitzer hat sie wohl Anfang 2013 gekauft, wenn ich es recht im Blick haben


----------



## Deleted 17878 (4. November 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab seit ca. drei Monaten eine neue und da ist kein Gusset auf der Schweißnaht.



Sorry hab deinen frühern Post gefunden, da steht's ja... laut Alutech ist der Fehler behoben und sollte nicht mehr auftreten, allerdings hab ich keine Garantie mehr, bei Austausch verlängert sich die Garantie für das Austauschteil leider nicht.

Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen, auf der einen Seite ist die Fanes ein Super Bike mit dem ich extrem gut zurecht komme.
Auf der anderen Seite nützt mir das beste Bike nix wenn es andauernd kaputt ist (hatte schon verbogene Alu Wippe und fehlerhafte Carbon Wippe). Und jetzt gib am 2. Tag bei einer Woche Finale Ligure die Kettenstrebe nach, das war bitter.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (4. November 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja. Linke Seite. Mein Vorbesitzer hat sie wohl Anfang 2013 gekauft, wenn ich es recht im Blick haben



Mein Bike wurde vom Vorbesitzer Ende 2012 gekauft. Ist denn ein Kettenstrebenbruch bei einem neueren Bike (Ende 2013- 2014 gekauft) bekannt?


----------



## Masberg (4. November 2014)

Wenn ich recht informiert bin werden für ISCG M6 Schrauben benötigt. Habe heute versucht eine e thirteen Kefü zu montieren aber die mitgelierferten Schrauben sind zu groß vom Durchmesser. Meine Fanes ist aus 2013. Hatte sonst jemand Probleme mit den ISCG Gewinden(gehabt)?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2014)

Keine Probleme.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. November 2014)

Bei mir haben sowohl E13 Heim2 als auch MRP Micro gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (5. November 2014)

Meine auch...hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Masberg (5. November 2014)

Wir haben heute abend die Gewinde nachgeschnitten. F.'s Kommentar dazu: "Wenn's ein Spezialiced gewesen wär, hätte es sofort geklappt. So macht es doch mehr Spaß".... In diesem Sinne ... Alutech!


----------



## Masberg (5. November 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Gerade die neuen Titanschrauben für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme reingeschraubt. Hats mir direkt eine gesprengt. Macht mir jetzt schon etwas Sorgen, wenn ich dan an die Titan-Horstlinkschrauben denke, wobei die einen stabilen Eindruck vermitteln.


auch wenn der Post 1 Jahr her ist, mir ist ähnliches passiert... ich habe gestern Gleitlager am Dämpfer getauscht und beim Lösen (!!!) der vorderen Dämpferaufnahmeschrauben ist ein Schraubenkopf abgerissen (war wohl Schraubensicherung drauf..) 20 EUR für die Tonne. Nun sind wieder die alten Schrauben drin und bleiben es auch!!!


----------



## gremmlin (13. August 2015)

hallo zusammen
habe grad gelesen dass esss mit der fanes wohl recht viele problemchen gibt. seit vier jahren fahre ich n cheetah mtnspirit enduro und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. nun haette ich aber im markt n fanes v2 in schwarz gesehen undmich umgehend verliebt. gefahren bin die fanes chon mal und war begeistert. wurde mir gerne ne fanes kaufen, bin mir nun aber nicht mehr so ssicher. wurde nur den rahmen kaufen, da ich meine bikes immer selber aufbaue.
nu meine frage. ist es wirklich so schlimm? oder soll ich es wagen
wurde mich uber ein paar antworten freuen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. August 2015)

Ich hab noch nie was abgedreht. Mir ist eine Kettenstrebe gebrochen (ersetzt worden, da gab's wohl mal mehr Probleme). Seitdem ich die Lager voll mit Fett habe halten sie. Die erste Serie der Titandämpferschrauben waren wohl etwas zu weit runtergedreht.
Ich bin superzufrieden mit dem Rad.

Wenn Jü jetzt noch die Buchsen für den Horstlink harteloxieren würde wäre alles toll.


----------



## trailproof (28. März 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Folgendes Problem: ich habe eine Teibun BJ 2014 mit Carbon Sitzstreben und Carbon Wippe + Titanschrauben. Nun ist seit längerer Zeit der Hinterbau "locker" - die Schraube die Sitzstrebe mit Wippe verbindet lässt sich nicht fest genug anziehen um kein Spiel zu haben. Hatte das erst einseitig, jetzt auf beiden Seiten. 
Ich habe die vorgeschlagene Lösung mit der 1/10mm Unterlegsscheibe versucht, hat eine Zeit gehalten, jedoch ist das anscheinend zu wenig - wieder locker. Jetzt habe ich mir 2/10 und 3/10 Scheiben besorgt und werde es so versuchen. 
Ich weiß dass das selbe Problem hier schon einmal diskutiert wurde, nur finde ich den Thread nicht :-(. Interessieren würde mich vor allem die Grafik/Zeichnung die ein User eingestellt hatte. Dort war zu sehen wie Schraube, Kunsstoffscheiben, Strebe, Wippe, Unterlagen etc. angeordnet waren und wo die 1/10mm Scheiben hingehören. Ev. habe ich ja einen Denkfehler...

Hätte noch jemand diese Grafik oder vielleicht eine andere Idee? Danke!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (28. März 2016)

Hier nochmal die Grafik




 

Gruß
Marcell


----------



## trailproof (28. März 2016)

Danke Marcell!


----------

